# Normgrössen von Passfotos



## oddsetkaiser (14. Januar 2003)

Tach

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Normgrössen von Passfotos sind.

Gruss
Odd


----------



## Thorsten Ball (14. Januar 2003)

10x15,13x18,15x21,20x29 cm , glaube ich. Und dann gibt es eben noch diese "Geldbeutel"Größen, von denen ich leider die cm angaben nicht kenne.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MrNugget _
> *20x29 cm*



Welches amtliche Dokument schmückst du mit einem derart großen Passfoto?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (14. Januar 2003)

Keine Ahnung, hab so eins nicht hier 
Hab ich hier aber auf nem Prospekt von nem Fotografen aus der Nähe stehen..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

Passfotos (Euro-Norm):
4,5 x 6,3 cm

Weitere Größen von Passfotos:

1. 2,5 x 3 cm
2. 3,5 x 4 cm
3. 4 x 5 cm
4. 5 x 7 cm

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Thorsten Ball (14. Januar 2003)

ok ok ok, vor lightbox muss ich mich verbeugen


----------



## oddsetkaiser (15. Januar 2003)

Sage mal: dangggäää schön...!!!


----------

